# Need help deciding which 1332 to buy



## Oceanmike615 (Dec 31, 2015)

Evening everyone, new to the site and need some advice on which Honda 1332 for my property. 

I live in Southern Maine and have a 600' flat and paved driveway. I'll be using the machine around the yard as well. Speed and time are the main determining factors for the 32" machine.

I have a hss1332atd on order, but have a couple of options that just arose. My dealer still can't give me a date for delivery.

A different local dealer has the hss1332at available for the same price as I'm paying for the atd.

And finally, the same dealer has the hs1332ta available for $2600.

So, what do you guys think? I like the idea of saving $600 bucks, but am on the fence between waiting for the new atd.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum Mike



I'll let the Honda guys wade in on this one.


----------



## sr71 (Mar 25, 2013)

I'd wait. You'll have this machine for a long time - a keyed electric start via battery is a nice option for the years to come


----------



## fake_usa (Oct 24, 2014)

I'd take the classic HS and $600 home with me. Tried and trued, less things to break down the road.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

We had the same predicament a few weeks ago when a buddy's wife was deciding on buying his Christmas present. She was undecided between the new HSS and the older HS models, the savings in here case were pretty much the same as yours, for a 928 model. 

In the end I persuaded her to pay the extra money and get it the new one. 

Here is how I looked at it.

1) New remote chute control feature is awesome, one of those things that until you have tried it you dont know what you are missing, kinda like hand warmers on snowblowers. Once you try them you never want to go back to regular mechanical chute control. The feature is time tested on the Canadian version of the older HS models so reliability isnt an issue. Someone mentioned that the replacement motors are $20 or so as they come directly from the Honda's vast parts bin. 

2) In the past the wall mounted electric start was a pointless $100 upgrade as pretty much every one that has a Honda with the wall mounted electric start option never gets to use it as the machine starts on first if not then second pull. Compare that to the new turn key ignition and on board battery option then the ATD model is certainly the set up to have as there are no wires to fiddle with every time you have to start the machine, turn the key and you are ready to go, a worthy option in my opinion.

3) The bigger impeller and taller housing is a welcomed addition as most folks would spend the $110 or so to get the Gripo bucket extension, for the HS models. to get the same height as the stock HSS come from factory these days. 

4) The Older HS models are true and time tested BUT they do have their flaws. The sad state of the right transmission that is pretty much open to the elements and over time can let dirt, grime, water etc in to ruin the grease within which can eventual seize or damage the gears/bearings inside. 

5) As far as reliability is considered, its a Honda. Just do the basic maintenance and the thing will last you a generation or two. 

Its not about having the baddest toy on the block, its about comfort and convenience.

I know money doesnt grow on trees but if you are going to shell out a coin of this sort then go for the HSS model. You might save the $600 now but down the road, every year, when you go to use your HS model (if you were to go with the HS) you'd love the machine but at the same time wish you had the extra features. 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I'd wait with the HSS1332ATD (it's a big investment that you will have for a long time). The new features are definitely worth the wait. The taller auger housing and the larger impeller will help you speed up the process of clearing the snow compared to the HS1332.
As JNC stated, electrick joystick controlled chute is a very nice feature (you don't know it until you use it a few times), and the infinite auger height contol with the rear mounted shock (vs the HS that has 3 fixed heights).
The HSS1332 also has a few extra features that include the shearpinless augers and the double chute deflector for better control of where to place the snow.
Parts for the new HSS line up are less expensive than the HS models.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello mike, welcome to *SBF!!* I would wait for one with electric start also, in fact I did wait to get electric start on the first two snowblowers that I bought new


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Did you see the review of the 928 one of the members posted? I would be a bit leary to drop that much coin on a blower in the first place - but after his lack of enthusiasm on them - I would be a lot more gun shy.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Oceanmike615 said:


> ...So, what do you guys think? I like the idea of saving $600 bucks, but am on the fence between waiting for the new atd.


As JnC and hsblowersfan have said, I'd wait for the ATD.

The main reason I went for the ATD is my wife has a hard time pulling small engine recoil starters. She is a very strong woman, helps me cut, move, load, hand split and stack about 12 face cord of Sugar Maple and Beech firewood every year, rakes a lot of leaves, moves rocks around the yard...but pulling a cord on a Honda that starts about 99.9% of the time on the first pull is a no-go :blush:

Started with a 120v electric start Honda blower in 1991 when we were 33 & 34 we're now 57 & 58. Now, she turns the key, I like to pull  I think I used that electric start all of 2 times, once to try it and once when I hurt my shoulder. She only started it with the electric....it never did stall on her so she was never tested having to pull start it. She could do it, just didn't like to.

The single best feature I like best about the new HSS over the older HS is the infinite auger height control. I use it all the time, but i'm clearing a 600' uneven gravel (center median of grass) 2 track style driveway (by choice). The extra hp is almost a necessity in my case, the steering is pretty darn good...getting used to it and the chute is great for tweaking along the journey, but going 180° is a tad slow for the way I'm used to.

After 24 years of the manual control, I was quicker to spin the chute around by hand when I come back around at the end of the driveway. We get a consistent Northwest prevailing wind that bears down hard a lot of the time, so keeping the snow flowing with the wind is essential...if you're not a Yeti.

Don't let that negative review of the HSS928 get to you, these HSS machines are great they're just not racing rock crushers. If the new HSS series approach close to the reliability of the Japanese made HS and HSSs, and you have the budget (which you probably do), you won't regret it.


----------



## Oceanmike615 (Dec 31, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the info/advice; l'm going to give the dealer another week or so to see if in fact the HSS1332 ATD gets delivered. If not then I'll prob switch to the AT if there are any still around.


----------

